# Tank Outside?



## jkop (Jul 29, 2007)

Now this may seem like a stupid question but hey what the heck!

Beside's the obvious heating requirements etc, has anyone ever built a tropical tank outdoors?

Unlike you lucky guys on the other side of the pond :wink: I don't have a huge basement etc but I do have a want to build a huge tank!

It would be sheltered on pretty much three sides (And above)

Any thoughts / ideas / obvious stupidity on my part :lol: ?


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

You would have to deal with algae mitigation. A UV filter would be necessary I think. Shop at pond stores or online outlets, the price/gallon for equipment is much lower.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=180700 is a link to one outside tank. It's dealing with UV at the moment.


----------



## jkop (Jul 29, 2007)

Ah cool - so it wasn't such a stupid idea then 

Are there heaters that would cope with Winter in the UK ?

Going to have to measure up tonight on size and have a work out of the cost.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29974


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Many UK aquarists share your space problem and have moved aquariums outdoors into small sheds. I've seen photos of these "fish houses" and used to know a UK citizen living in the US who had a "fish house" before his work transferred him to this side of the Atlantic. Practical Fishkeeping Magazine has an online list of UK aquarist societies that might include one in your traveling area. Their members would be dealing with the same environment and be able to help you.


----------



## luspin (Dec 29, 2010)

A content fish is a happy fish & a happy fish is more fun to watch so if these are Goldfish a move to larger accommodation would also improve their quality of life.


----------



## sweety (Jan 10, 2010)

jkop said:


> Are there heaters that would cope with Winter in the UK ?
> 
> Going to have to measure up tonight on size and have a work out of the cost.


I know you can get pond heaters but I don't think they'll get the water upto the temps you'll need. I've read of some Koi owners running a combi boiler or something along those lines to heat their ponds but it could work out costly in the long run. I would love a tropical pond outside but I think the temps here get just to low. Good luck :thumb:


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Bury a small aluminum, heavy duty plastic if necessary, or stainless steel tank ( tank, not fish tank or army tank) about two two and a half meters deep near the pond with two small diameter plastic pipes connecting down to it. At that depth soil temperature is always the same year round about 10 to 14 degrees C. depending on latitude. A medium size air pump hooked up to the down tube will cause warmed air to come up the other pipe and when directed into the pond, it will provide free heat, and free air conditioning in the summer.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I live in an area where the temperature is pretty mild and a number of poeple do tanks outside with less heating problems. There are often problems with wildlife that they miss in the planning. Birds are a major predator. Other animals to plan for are the local fisheaters like raccoons, frogs and snakes. Just some things to look over in the planning.


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

If you are building a plywood tank you could encase it in rigid foam insulation and another skin of plywood and use a double pane window for the front.. this would greatly reduce your heating costs.


----------

